# Isabelline colour!!



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

*Whoa!!! what is this?

*

*Isabelline* /ɪzəˈbɛlɪn/, also known as *Isabella*, is a pale grey-yellow, pale fawn, pale cream-brown or parchment colour. It is primarily found in animal coat colouring, particularly plumage colour in birds and, in Europe, in horses. It also has historically been applied to fashion. The first known record of the word was in 1600 as "Isabella colour"; this use later became interchangeable in literature with "Isabelline" after the latter was introduced into print in 1859. The origin of the word is unclear; the uncertainty prompted by this has generated several attempts to provide an etymology and led to one prominent legend.

Isabelline and Isabella are terms applied in Europe to very pale palomino or cremello horses, animals with a coat colour that is variously described as cream, pale gold or almost white; this is the primary usage of the French (_isabelle_) and German (_Isabella_) versions of the word.[11] In horses, this colour is created by the action of the cream gene, an incomplete dominant dilution gene that produces a horse with a gold coat and dark eyes when heterozygous, and a light cream-coloured horse with blue eyes when homozygous.

Isabelline (colour) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Isabella is just a name for a very light shade of palomino.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, Pyrros is correct. Mainly used in Europe.

Out West, we call them pee-spot palominos because they look like they've been laying or rolling in their pee spot. :lol: ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Isabella palominos are my most favorite equine color of all.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Remali said:


> Isabella palominos are my most favorite equine color of all.


Probably my least, lol  Not my thing, though I don't mind dark palominos! I prefer mine with some color! Either way, I didn't know that people used this color to refer to horses. I'm only familiar with the term as it applies to dogs, and the color is different in that case.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Interesting, I've never heard that term before~


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks to google-



It's a really pretty color. I think Isabella is so much more suitable than "pee spot" Ick!

It's like saying "mahogany bay" or something it's a descriptive term and in the eye of the beholder. It can range from pale gold (probably more the color of the horse in the background, but obviously can't see the horse) to almost white. It is ONLY for palominos. Some of the horses shown you almost wonder if they're cremellos or something they are so light but "Isabella cremello" is not a thing.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yep, Pyrros is correct. Mainly used in Europe.
> 
> Out West, we call them pee-spot palominos because they look like they've been laying or rolling in their pee spot. :lol: ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is an unusual color of Doberman called "Isabel" which is very similar. I read once that "Isabel" kind of translates as "pigeon poop" so take your choice: pee or poo.

I love the color though!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

DuckDodgers said:


> Probably my least, lol  Not my thing, though I don't mind dark palominos! I prefer mine with some color! Either way, I didn't know that people used this color to refer to horses. I'm only familiar with the term as it applies to dogs, and the color is different in that case.


It may depend on the breed, I know of a few breeds that do use isabella to describe this horse color. One of the prettiest isabellas I've ever seen is a Morgan mare named Coral Forest.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Never heard of that term. Almost a cremello .


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yogiwick--Haha! To be fair, I've never heard the term "pee-spot" either xD I think I will definitely do without that one~


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

They do, sort of I guess, resemble a cremello, from a distance..... but one is a palomino and the other is not. Also eye color, and so on, are totally different.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I feel like cremello is so much lighter... Just my leetle opinion, doe!


----------

